# Moniters



## Pollock (Jan 7, 2004)

G'day, i' ve been thinking of getting a moniter but, i don't know where to begin, im a first class license holder and i got a coastal. I'm wondering if you's can help me out abit?


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

r u in NSW?
best bet would prob be an ackie


----------



## Pollock (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah i sure am, any idea of how big they get?


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

i don't keep them but i think they max out around the 2 foot mark.


----------



## Pollock (Jan 7, 2004)

ok thanx for that catch ya later


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone here keep Perenties??


----------



## saikrett (Jan 8, 2004)

the only one i've ever seen in at GRP


----------



## marc (Jan 8, 2004)

Go for the pigmy types like Varanus acanthurus
V. storri, V.gilleni all grow no large than 2 feet and are often refered to as the perfect bigginers monitor...


----------



## Retic (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah I've got one but don't know how much longer I can keep it as I am running out of cats around here and the neighbours are getting suspicious. :lol: 



Belle~Belinda said:


> Anyone here keep Perenties??


----------



## Robert (Jan 8, 2004)

Good advise from marc there.
They are great fun and i think they are top value.
I think everyone should have at least one smalller monitor.
I'm looking at my little red phase Ackie running around his cage now jumping up onto branches than leaping off with his legs spread wide out like he is trying to fly.
From memory there were some Varanus Brevicauda(Short-tailed Pygmy)Only grow to 30cms or so.They were quite expensive though.But there are always ackies and storrs for sale.

Howq big is your Perentie Retic???Awesome animal


----------



## Retic (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry Robert, it was a joke but it is an animal I would like if space would ever allow. They are awesome, monitors are my favourite lizards, well next to iguanas a anyway  



Robert said:


> Howq big is your Perentie Retic???Awesome animal


----------



## marc (Jan 8, 2004)

Retic said:


> Yeah I've got one but don't know how much longer I can keep it as I am running out of cats around here and the neighbours are getting suspicious. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a perenty would be cool to have...got plenty of cats around here


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Me too


----------



## Pollock (Jan 8, 2004)

What would be the price range with them ackies and Short-tailed Pygmy's and does anyone know of a breeder i could contact?


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

URS or Roy Pails.


----------



## marc (Jan 8, 2004)

Robert said:


> Good advise from marc there.
> They are great fun and i think they are top value.
> I think everyone should have at least one smalller monitor.
> I'm looking at my little red phase Ackie running around his cage now jumping up onto branches than leaping off with his legs spread wide out like he is trying to fly.
> ...



yeah I have rad phase beautiful animals. V.brevicauda are for sale on the herpshop $1500.00 yow ackies you can pick up between $250-$400


----------



## marc (Jan 8, 2004)

Belle~Belinda said:


> Me too


I saw some for sale not so long ago on the herptrader for $4000.00 each it going to be along time before I get some...lol


----------



## Pollock (Jan 8, 2004)

Would you happen to know there email for us?


----------



## Pollock (Jan 8, 2004)

well i aint got that kinda cash on me


----------



## marc (Jan 8, 2004)

Pollock said:


> Would you happen to know there email for us?



if you go to www.herptrader.com.au (? on the au part) look in the lizards forsale if you cant find it contact Brian Barnet(at the herptrader) he will know...good luke


----------



## Pollock (Jan 8, 2004)

cool, thanks for that


----------



## Magpie (Jan 8, 2004)

> Good advise from marc there.
> They are great fun and i think they are top value.
> I think everyone should have at least one smalller monitor.


Why is that Robert?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

i hae a computer monitor its sweet it does everything but ya need a computer to make it work


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

OOO!!! That's why mine hasnt been working..


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

So what is a "com-pu-ter"?


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 8, 2004)

The have the Internet on computers now?


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

What's "in-ter-net" ?


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 8, 2004)

URS http://reptile.senet.com.au/price.html currently has three species of monitors for sale.


----------



## boconnor (Jan 8, 2004)

Any of the smaller monitors would be great. I should have storrs hatchlings in late Feb. for $200 if you are still looking around then.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Do you freight boconnor?


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone selling some gould/ sand monitors?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

I would go for ackie's as well, cool little guys. I got baritji's instead though, rare . I am getting v.gouldi very soon yay . If you are looking for some of the rarer monitors such as v.kinghorum or v.baritji or v.primordius then a fella up here can get you CB specimens no worries


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Nah dont want the ackies.. How much are you getting your gouldi's for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

450


----------



## Retic (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you see the price for Varanus indicus ? Holy s#*#. They can't be that rare in collections. ?



Fuscus said:


> URS http://reptile.senet.com.au/price.html currently has three species of monitors for sale.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2004)

you can have the baby gould living out the front of my place...if you can catch it.

anyway back to the perentie. i have seen one in captivity afew weeks ago when i got my top end carpet. the breeder i got him from also breeds moniters. he said he found this one after a tourist kicked it out of his car. i hope he gets abother one and breeds them. it is sort of like a trophy to him.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Stevo has some. I cant wait to get up to his Zoo and have a look around.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2004)

i went to the australia zoo and i didnt see any


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

cool tommo, Out here in bee's creek I usually see a couple a day, there is one real big one that hangs around the shed


----------



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2004)

there used to be a routein on the way home from school with the local goannas. i would try catch the one with no tail, get chased by the big one after i tried to catch it and watch the small one with a tail. the other day i caught one when i was walking the dogs. it was a tiny hatchling so i let it go


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

haha awesome, we get mangrove monitors on the schoool oval somtimes, and always v.panoptes.................fun trying to catch em, xcept when they get defensive hehe


----------



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2004)

we dont have goannas at school, we have snakes. we found a olive python in the sport shed last year


----------



## eels (Jan 8, 2004)

pollock

you can only keep the following on a class 1 re (NSW)

V. acanthurus - Ocellate Ridge tailed Monitor
V. gilleni - Pygmy Mulga Monitor
V. gouldii - Sand Monitor
V. tritis - Black tailed Monitor


so do some home work &amp; good luck.


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 9, 2004)

Belle~Belinda said:


> Stevo has some. I cant wait to get up to his Zoo and have a look around.



Off display, m'dear.

Hit me up when you are coming up here though, as I'll probably be back working there.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 9, 2004)

What size indoor enclosure would you need for an Ackie? I have an extra 5ft x 45-50cm x45-50cm and seing if I can keep a monitor in it on a first class NSW license. 

Cheers, Jay


----------



## marc (Jan 9, 2004)

Magpie said:


> > Good advise from marc there.
> > They are great fun and i think they are top value.
> > I think everyone should have at least one smalller monitor.
> 
> ...



to answer a possible $hit stirring question "there the perfect beginners monitor and the species I listed are common in captivity and the cheapest" :lol:


----------



## Belinda (Jan 9, 2004)

> Off display, m'dear.
> 
> Hit me up when you are coming up here though, as I'll probably be back working there.



AWW!!! I'm so envious!!! I'd kill to work up there... Why would they have them off display?


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 9, 2004)

because they are my breeding stock we do not want them looking at nsw tourists heads as it is very stressful for them and this may turn the mothers off having kids


----------



## Belinda (Jan 9, 2004)

> because they are my breeding stock we do not want them looking at nsw tourists heads as it is very stressful for them and this may turn the mothers off having kids



You just said that you werent really Steve...


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 9, 2004)

Some animals don't take well to have 10,000 people a day walking past and tapping on their enclosures...especially when you're trying to breed them.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 9, 2004)

Ohh Ok...Thanks sxereturn...But they are in an outdoor pit


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 9, 2004)

Indeed they are...but it's still not the best enviroment for them...


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 9, 2004)

i am sory i have acute schitzophrenia i call it acute because sometime my other personalities are really adorable like last night i thought i was wendy from the story peter pan unfortunately i jumped off the shed roof and could not fly i think i had broken something because i can no longer walk today but this is perfectly suited to my personality at the moment as i am now christopher reeve and in reality superman cant fly or walk either


----------



## Belinda (Jan 9, 2004)

So what animals do you work with sxereturn?


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 9, 2004)

I did a traineeship style thing there for a year with reptiles. I was offered a job and all set to start actually working for money there, and I broke my knee...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

hahahahahahahaa sucked in howed ya mangage that i broke my arm and didnt get a cast for a week lol **** it hurt cause my niece kept on hitting in and sitting on it


----------



## Belinda (Jan 9, 2004)

Bummer sxereturn...I'd have been devasted.. Ahhh well... When can you get back to work? 

Brendan, you really need to use some full stops here and there


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 9, 2004)

I guess I could go back now, but I can't jump fences, and I'm not quick enough on my feet to handle bitey snakes...


----------



## Magpie (Jan 9, 2004)

Not stirring marc, just curious why someone would say that everyone should own a monitor. I would have thought that that would tend to lead to poor husbandry.


> to answer a possible $hit stirring question "there the perfect beginners monitor and the species I listed are common in captivity and the cheapest"


I don't and never will have any, I'm just not keen on keeping them.
Same reason I don't have any turts.


----------



## Pollock (Jan 9, 2004)

eels said:


> pollock
> 
> you can only keep the following on a class 1 re (NSW)
> 
> ...



Thanx for the info, eels


----------

